# The nicest Mk2 wheels. Bar none!



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

Just back from the UK after doing the Bentley factory tour and a 6th Gear Driving Experience driving a Gallardo, F360 and Ariel Atom, and picked up these alloys while I was over there from forum member j9sht. Had to put them on straight away!

IMO turbines suit the lines of the mk2 more than any other alloys - although they're popular, they're still bloody fantastic!


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Very nice Rob 8) 
The style of the turbines suit your car.
What tyres have you got?


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Glad your happy -- but the best bar none is a stretch....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Prefer the TTS wheels tbh


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Not really a fan if I'm honest, nothing beats the RS4's, apart from maybe these 5 spokes that look just like the RS4's minus 2 of the spokes, are on an R8 GT in this months EVO mag and just look amazing, not sure what they are called?! Good to hear you're happy with this purchase though!


----------



## Taipei-TT (Apr 6, 2009)

I have to say I have a passionate distates for turbines! I'm glad they have their fans though!

I will resist the temptations to whore out my pics of my favorites...the S6 rims my baby rides on!

Sounds like an awesome trip and having wheels that make your day always make your ride so much sweeter when you walk up to get in!


----------



## danski (Dec 17, 2009)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> Just back from the UK after doing the Bentley factory tour and a 6th Gear Driving Experience driving a Gallardo, F360 and Ariel Atom, and picked up these alloys while I was over there from forum member j9sht. Had to put them on straight away!
> 
> IMO turbines suit the lines of the mk2 more than any other alloys - although they're popular, they're still bloody fantastic!


Seconded. It was top of my must-have list when I was looking for a used TT. Multispoke don't suit the MKII at all IMO and, perhaps it's just where I live, but RS4s are becoming extremely common - I definitely see it more than any other type of wheel.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Imho, the turbines look 20 years old ,19" Titaniums are the best ,sorry but they go with my Ibis roadster and the result is Suuuppppeeerrrbbbb !!!!!!!!!! 8)


----------



## danski (Dec 17, 2009)

bozzy96 said:


> Imho, the turbines look 20 years old ,19" Titaniums are the best ,sorry but they go with my Ibis roadster and the result is Suuuppppeeerrrbbbb !!!!!!!!!! 8)


I totally agree that on a white TT, you can't have anything but a dark wheel (silver wheels on white cars look naff IMO). However, saying that the turbines look 20 years old is a bit harsh. For me the defining wheel for the MK1 was the one below (although I appreciate this is a copy):

It's a classic and I think the Turbine is the updated version of this one for the MK2 - hence it should stand the test of time better than many TT MK2 wheels.


----------



## danski (Dec 17, 2009)

Just to add to my previous post - an example of a wheel which many people got very excited about and fitted to the MK1 and now, in my humble opinion, looks utterly terrible and has definitely not stood the test of time:


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Not too keen on the Turbines if I'm honest, far prefer something like the RS6 wheels, they are the D's B's.

But sod the wheels, what was it like driving the Lambo and Atom??


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

danski said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > Imho, the turbines look 20 years old ,19" Titaniums are the best ,sorry but they go with my Ibis roadster and the result is Suuuppppeeerrrbbbb !!!!!!!!!! 8)
> ...


I just don't think it looks updated enough and still looks just a little old and boring, but that's just my opinion of course, I also don't like dark wheels on a white car and think that looks naff, :lol: , silver looks much better in my opinion but hey if we all liked the same then my god wouldn't life be boring!


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

danski said:


> Just to add to my previous post - an example of a wheel which many people got very excited about and fitted to the MK1 and now, in my humble opinion, looks utterly terrible and has definitely not stood the test of time:


And I've always thought these looked really cheap and horrible, especially when people had them in chrome! Yuck!! What a way to ruin your car!


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

powerplay said:


> Not too keen on the Turbines if I'm honest, far prefer something like the RS6 wheels, they are the D's B's.
> 
> But sod the wheels, what was it like driving the Lambo and Atom??


Brilliant! The F360 was very twitchy, the Lambo was much faster, and much more solid on the road - more powerful too, and overall a far nicer car to drive.

The whole day the instructors were going on about how great the Atom was going to be, and that was the last car I drove that day. TBH, I didn't like the Atom much - I much prefer cars like the Lambo with all of their technology, luxury, driving aids etc - it's just much more relaxing driving those, bombing down the runway with the roof off and a nice flappy-paddle gear box!

I think 95% of the 'Atom experience' is in the fact that it feels so fast because there's no windscreen and you feel so close to the road and so exposed to the elements - the cornering is sublime too. But with this, you have to have all of the Atom's faults - the ridiculously fragile gearbox - the instructors make a point of teaching everybody before they go out that you can't diagonally shift into fifth - you have to go fourth-neutral, and then, every so gently, fifth! Then there's the obvious fault with the pedals - far too close together, so you're told to actually move your whole foot when going from the brake to the accelerator as opposed to rotating your foot on its heel. It is fast, undoubtedly, but I can't help but think that with a nice gearbox, properly spaced pedals, and a nicer steering wheel, it's be a far better car!

Had a 'hot lap' in the R8 for the craic - unbelievably fast car!

At the end of the day, I was glad to get back into my TT, which is saying something after driving the cars I did! To sit back into a nice beautifully styled cockpit, easy to drive, and a stunning looking car is a good feeling! There were silencers on the supercars' exhuasts, so the TT almost sounded as good!

I suppose the lesson of the day was that in the real world, cars like the Lambo are only about 30% better than cars like the TT. I drove down Fosse Way over there too - what a road, but the A55 heading back to Holyhead was even better - smooth, wide, traffickless, and meandering into the distance against the backdrop of the sea, it was great to be able to open the car up!


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Turbines are great wheels, but I personally don't agree with your statement they're the best Mk2 wheels. IMHO it wold have to be:

TT - 5-spoke segment (new RS6 style) 19s
TTS - 5-spoke star design TTS exclusive 19s
TT RS - RS4 style 20s


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

That A55 sure is a nice road.


----------



## TT mann (Jun 15, 2010)

Got the same ones on my 07 3.2 Quattro......one of the best STOCK choices in wheels  
Mine....a little rough....think the orig owner did one winter on these wheels.....in Germany.....paint getting a little dodgy on a couple of em [smiley=bigcry.gif] !
Going to go with the "Chrome" ASA ....AR1s....8 and 9 inchers next year !.....looked at TONS of wheels.....think they go best with the "Black Pearl"body colour I have !

Ken


----------



## tegdiw (Feb 17, 2008)

I like Turbines - timeless and classic look IMO. Residuals of equivalent cars with and without show that desirability is good and valued on the 2nd hand market.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

danski said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > I totally agree that on a white TT, you can't have anything but a dark wheel (silver wheels on white cars look naff IMO). However, saying that the turbines look 20 years old is a bit harsh. For me the defining wheel for the MK1 was the one below (although I appreciate this is a copy):
> ...












Genuine 18" S4 Avus III's - I think these are better than the Turbines.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

hugy said:


> That A55 sure is a nice road.


It is! My tyres are stock Continental Contact Sport 3s - 245/45/R18...


----------



## Maila (May 4, 2008)

wja96 said:


> danski said:
> 
> 
> > bozzy96 said:
> ...


I understand, that everyone has different sense for beauty and likes different thinks, but that wheeeeeeels are sooooooo ugly  on TT mk2. But that is just my opinion 8)


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

this thread needs naming as

"post the ugly mk2 wheels, bar non."


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

danski said:


> Just to add to my previous post - an example of a wheel which many people got very excited about and fitted to the MK1 and now, in my humble opinion, looks utterly terrible and has definitely not stood the test of time:


Totally agree, these are utterly rancid, I think I would almost have TSW Venoms than these monsters 

I really like the Turbines, it would be nice to see more MK2's on something a bit different as from my admittedly limited exposure to the MK2 side of the forum, it seems most run standard wheels?

Charlie


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

wja96 said:


> danski said:
> 
> 
> > bozzy96 said:
> ...


Have to disagree, these are awful.

Turbines are okay, but I like the S-Line 5 spoke wheels better.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Mitchy said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > Genuine 18" S4 Avus III's - I think these are better than the Turbines.
> ...


Yeah not a fan of these either, they just look like the boring standard MK1 wheels.

I guess they suit the diesel... :lol: :lol:


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

richieshore said:


> I guess they suit the diesel... :lol: :lol:


Why, are there any differences between diesel and petrol models? :roll: Apart from the diesel being more expensive and having quattro :-* :wink:


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Mitchy said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > I guess they suit the diesel... :lol: :lol:
> ...


Yeah the diesel is slow and boring and sounds like a tractor! :lol: :lol: :lol: The boring wheels go well! Ha ha, I'm only being silly of course...


----------



## kingoftherodeo (Feb 10, 2010)

Blurgh.

Im pretty biased though, as this is arriving on my doorstep in about 4 weeks


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

kingoftherodeo said:


> Blurgh.
> 
> Im pretty biased though, as this is arriving on my doorstep in about 4 weeks


Nice looking car to be, Rodeo. 8)


----------



## kingoftherodeo (Feb 10, 2010)

Why thank you - I can't bloody wait!


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

RS4's rule


----------

